# Alaskan Surf n'Turf



## alaskanbear (Feb 2, 2013)

Just had to do it, smoked moose then char-grilled on Weber, with smoked Alaskan shrimp, beer battered/panko/butterflied shrimp, with a seafood rice and miniture hushpuppies.. My cholestrol is goinna be elevated after this one... BTY--it were GREAT!!!!
 













smokin moose & alaskan shrimp.jpg



__ alaskanbear
__ Feb 2, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks fabulous!!

  Craig


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

That looks great!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

